# Is golf a fave sport in your locality?



## Jhigz (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi guys!

Is golf a loved sport in your locality? If not, what could be the reasons?


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I'd have to say that golf is not the main sport in my area. Hockey is really big. Don't get me wrong we do have a lot of golfers around here. The difference between golfer's and hockey players around here is golfers never talk about golf. 

Later


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

another thread that needs some moving/deletion...... mods, where ya at?!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I live in Miami, Florida, so while people who live here also like baseball, football and basketball, many do play golf and because we have year round sunshine, Miami is a tourist Mecca. A lot of the hotels have arrangements for visitors to play golf at a discount, or places like Doral have 6 courses on site.

In other words, golf is a really big deal here as part of the tourist trade.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

where i live golf is probably about 4th. or around that


----------

